# Hybrid LNB?



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

First post, great info here.

My 922 finally died and I'm thinking about a Hopper. I currently have a DPP 1000.4 dish getting the 61.5, 72 & 77 sats. I have two coax lines coming from the DPP LNB.

For the Hopper 3 I would have to change to a DPH (hybrid) LNB, is that right? If I just went with a Hopper 1 or Hopper with Sling (3 tuners) would I also need the hybrid LNB? Or would my existing DPP work? Would I need a Hybrid Node if I just used the receiver and no other Joeys? ie: go directly from the LNB (whichever I need) to the receiver?

I'll just use the Hopper without any Joey's and keep my 211k on the account as a second receiver. Is this OK with Dish?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If your 922 died just get it replaced with a Hopper3 and a Joey instead of that 211. The hybrid LNB and hub are part of the replacement. With the failure, you might get a good deal on replacement. You'll wonder why you waited so long.They are not replacing 922s any more, are they?


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

patmurphey said:


> If your 922 died just get it replaced with a Hopper3 and a Joey instead of that 211. The hybrid LNB and hub are part of the replacement. With the failure, you might get a good deal on replacement. You'll wonder why you waited so long.They are not replacing 922s any more, are they?


I own them both so no contracts. I like to take the 211 along for a ride now and then, don't think the cable would be long enough on a Joey.

No support for the 922...


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The 211 is OK with a Hopper3 for "tailgating". I always wondered about worrying about contracts. How long have you had the 922? Fees are the same - leased or owned.


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

patmurphey said:


> The 211 is OK with a Hopper3 for "tailgating". I always wondered about worrying about contracts. How long have you had the 922? Fees are the same - leased or owned.


It only lasted a couple of years, I see lots of overheating problems with them, probably why they were discontinued.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Jim Kailey said:


> It only lasted a couple of years, I see lots of overheating problems with them, probably why they were discontinued.


If you want to use the 211 at home with a Hopper 3 I believe you will need a second dish for the 211.


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

RBA said:


> If you want to use the 211 at home with a Hopper 3 I believe you will need a second dish for the 211.


Thanks, never though of that, will check into it...


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

I decided to go for a Hopper 3 so for sure I need the hybrid LNB but do I need one of these nodes if I don't have any Joey's?

DISH Network Solo Node For Hopper/Joey (185834) from Solid Signal


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim Kailey said:


> I decided to go for a Hopper 3 so for sure I need the hybrid LNB but do I need one of these nodes if I don't have any Joey's?
> 
> DISH Network Solo Node For Hopper/Joey (185834) from Solid Signal


That node would not work with the hybrid LNB.


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

James Long said:


> That node would not work with the hybrid LNB.


Thanks, see that now. Got an eastern arc hybrid lnb + a hybrid solo hub coming from FleeBay.

Man you gotta do your homework for this new system if you wanna go DIY!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

If you want a better remote and by better I mean one where you don't have to crawl through menus as much, get a 40.0 remote.


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

Blowgun said:


> If you want a better remote and by better I mean one where you don't have to crawl through menus as much, get a 40.0 remote.


Looks exactly like what I had with my 922 (x2):

40.0 Remote Control Overview | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Jim Kailey said:


> Looks exactly like what I had with my 922 (x2):
> 
> 40.0 Remote Control Overview | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support


It might look the same but the 32.0 remote will not work for the Hopper.


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

n0qcu said:


> It might look the same but the 32.0 remote will not work for the Hopper.


Cool, thanks for the help.


----------

